# Criminal History Check



## Kiran Shrestha (Dec 16, 2019)

How do I upload my criminal history check document in my uber eats account?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Kiran Shrestha said:


> How do I upload my criminal history check document in my uber eats account?


Depends..... how long is your criminal history?


----------



## Kiran Shrestha (Dec 16, 2019)

I mean I am not checking criminal history from ubereats and have done directly from National police check and need to ipload my document.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kiran Shrestha said:


> How do I upload my criminal history check document in my uber eats account?


Do you have a Criminal Resumee ?


----------



## Kiran Shrestha (Dec 16, 2019)

What is Criminal resumee? I have criminal history check reportvfrom National Police Check and I need to upload this document to my uber driver account but there is no option to upload it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kiran Shrestha said:


> What is Criminal resumee? I have criminal history check reportvfrom National Police Check and I need to upload this document to my uber driver account but there is no option to upload it.


The rideshare company will gather its own data.


----------



## Kiran Shrestha (Dec 16, 2019)

So, its useless to do criminal check from other sites.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Kiran Shrestha said:


> How do I upload my criminal history check document in my uber eats account?


Ummm at Gunpoint?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kiran Shrestha said:


> So, its useless to do criminal check from other sites.


Well
Uber uses their own company.

As you have said
There is no way to upload your reports.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Kiran Shrestha said:


> So, its useless to do criminal check from other sites.


Why not just let the the rideshare company gather the data. It will save you some trouble and time.
Or... did you already get in trouble... and do time?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I would be SUSPICIOUS of someone trying to upload a background check.

I would have my INDEPENDENT INVESTIGATION company double check them !


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Garne sukdaina bhai. Uber afno check garnuparcha.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Kiran Shrestha said:


> How do I upload my criminal history check document in my uber eats account?


Uber:


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Kiran Shrestha said:


> So, its useless to do criminal check from other sites.


Probably. There are a lot of jokers here.
You probably can't upload your own report. I know that I can't do that....


----------



## Max Arnold (Mar 24, 2017)

Kiran Shrestha said:


> How do I upload my criminal history check document in my uber eats account?


Call support and when they send you an email message for the call, reply with the NCC document attached.
I had to do it that way for the NCC check and the car insurance document from a broker.
Seems the staff reviewing the uploads from the web portal as as useful as a hat for of a holes.


----------

